# ballet blanc maltese?



## mcrlover96 (Mar 13, 2009)

I am new to this site and I am looking for a sweet little boy puppy  I live near philladelphia and am willing to drive a bit but not across the country. The main one I'm researching is Little Paws Kennel and Ballet Blanc Maltese. If any of you have bought from Ballet Blanc maltese, how much money was it? and if anyone has bought from Little Paws your reviews would be greatly appreciated because i havn't found any reviews, Thank you! :huh:


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

im not an expert but little paws kennel looks like a puppy broker/mill... please run as fast as you can away from them!!! 

I'm glad you came onto this site... there are many members here who fcan give you great advice on where to get your new addition.. good luck!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Little Paws Kennel=RUN!

Ballet Blanc is a very reputable breeder, but I don't have any personal experinces with them. I'm sure somebody else on this forum could help you out with that


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Little Paws - Oh my! Don't even call.

Ballet Blanc looks to be fine - not all breeders choose to be publicly listed, you may contact Julie Phillips" [email protected] at the AMA with questions regarding this breeder if she is a member but not published.

So glad you found us, and asked questions before you make a purchase. :Welcome 1:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Mar 15 2009, 03:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745732


> Little Paws Kennel=RUN!
> 
> Ballet Blanc is a very reputable breeder, but I don't have any personal experinces with them. I'm sure somebody else on this forum could help you out with that [/B]


I was mistaken in my last post. I wouldn't buy a puppy from any of these breeders. 
What area do you live in? Maybe you could consider having a puppy shipped to you from out of state breeders via airplanes.


----------



## sofiesmama (Oct 7, 2008)

I am adding a pup from Divinity Maltese to my brood this coming week and have made arrangements for a very nice gentleman who works with them regularly to fly here with the pup. I just go the airport on Wednesday and pick him up. There is a fee but it is nominal - comparable to a plane ticket for you to go pick up the pup yourself. 

Good luck with your search.


----------



## mcrlover96 (Mar 13, 2009)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Mar 15 2009, 03:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745743


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Mar 15 2009, 03:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745732





> Little Paws Kennel=RUN!
> 
> Ballet Blanc is a very reputable breeder, but I don't have any personal experinces with them. I'm sure somebody else on this forum could help you out with that [/B]


I was mistaken in my last post. I wouldn't buy a puppy from any of these breeders. 
What area do you live in? Maybe you could consider having a puppy shipped to you from out of state breeders via airplanes.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I live in the southern pennsylvania/philly area and I desided to buy from chrisman


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Also look at Josymir Maltese:

http://www.josymirmaltese.com/


----------



## suzanne (Nov 23, 2004)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Mar 15 2009, 03:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745743


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Mar 15 2009, 03:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745732





> Little Paws Kennel=RUN!
> 
> Ballet Blanc is a very reputable breeder, but I don't have any personal experinces with them. I'm sure somebody else on this forum could help you out with that [/B]


I was mistaken in my last post. I wouldn't buy a puppy from any of these breeders. 
What area do you live in? Maybe you could consider having a puppy shipped to you from out of state breeders via airplanes.
[/B][/QUOTE]

i'm no expert on breeders but judging from the site and the champions they breed, Ballet Blanc appears to be a responsible and sensible breeder. what makes you think otherwise?
thanks.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Wow!! We sure do get alot of newbies sign up, from your area, looking for a Maltese Breeder.

There are many routes to take, I would certainly check them all out.

We should "pin" a thread for your area, as there are so many wonderful breeders, as well as, a couple of our very own
members, who will transport for a VERY reasonable fee. Don't limit yourself. 


Good luck.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Mar 15 2009, 02:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745759


> Wow!! We sure do get alot of newbies sign up, from your area, looking for a Maltese Breeder.
> 
> There are many routes to take, I would certainly check them all out.
> 
> ...



I think "pinning" a thread listing breeders by State would be good. Maybe we could put one together from that list of where we got our babies from.. or something like that?


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Mar 15 2009, 02:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745743


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Mar 15 2009, 03:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745732





> Little Paws Kennel=RUN!
> 
> Ballet Blanc is a very reputable breeder, but I don't have any personal experinces with them. I'm sure somebody else on this forum could help you out with that [/B]


I was mistaken in my last post. I wouldn't buy a puppy from any of these breeders. 
What area do you live in? Maybe you could consider having a puppy shipped to you from out of state breeders via airplanes.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Curious as to why you'd say that about Ballet Blanc, I've heard good things about them.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Mar 15 2009, 04:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745770


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Mar 15 2009, 02:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745743





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Mar 15 2009, 03:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745732





> Little Paws Kennel=RUN!
> 
> Ballet Blanc is a very reputable breeder, but I don't have any personal experinces with them. I'm sure somebody else on this forum could help you out with that [/B]


I was mistaken in my last post. I wouldn't buy a puppy from any of these breeders. 
What area do you live in? Maybe you could consider having a puppy shipped to you from out of state breeders via airplanes.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Curious as to why you'd say that about Ballet Blanc, I've heard good things about them. 


[/B][/QUOTE]


I know it seems like all of their dogs are from Divine - whom I love!

Linda


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (mcrlover96 @ Mar 15 2009, 04:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745751


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Mar 15 2009, 03:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745743





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Mar 15 2009, 03:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745732





> Little Paws Kennel=RUN!
> 
> Ballet Blanc is a very reputable breeder, but I don't have any personal experinces with them. I'm sure somebody else on this forum could help you out with that [/B]


I was mistaken in my last post. I wouldn't buy a puppy from any of these breeders. 
What area do you live in? Maybe you could consider having a puppy shipped to you from out of state breeders via airplanes.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I live in the southern pennsylvania/philly area and I desided to buy from chrisman 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh, great choice! You cant go wrong with a Chrisman! My Mia is a Chrisman too..welcome!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Mar 15 2009, 03:33 PM) 

Ballet Blanc is a very reputable breeder, but I don't have any personal experinces with them. I'm sure somebody else on this forum could help you out with that 

mimi2 Curious as to why you'd say that about Ballet Blanc, I've heard good things about them. 


suzanne i'm no expert on breeders but judging from the site and the champions they breed, Ballet Blanc appears to be a responsible and sensible breeder. what makes you think otherwise?
thanks.

*When I was looking for Toto's sister I contacted Ballet Blanc. She didn't have anything available and referred me to another breeder. A few years ago allegations surfaced and were later questioned due to an illegal search. The information can be obtained here:*
http://www.pet-abuse.com/cases/11045/NY/US/


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Mar 15 2009, 07:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745822


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Mar 15 2009, 03:33 PM)
> 
> Ballet Blanc is a very reputable breeder, but I don't have any personal experinces with them. I'm sure somebody else on this forum could help you out with that
> 
> ...


I am so glad you brought that out in the open. This thread and the other thread have gotten way out of hand when there is a perfectly good reason why the OP may have decided against Ballet Blanc.

For those of us who have been members for a few years, we even discussed this here:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...0blanc&st=0


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Mar 15 2009, 06:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745829


> I am so glad you brought that out in the open. This thread and the other thread have gotten way out of hand when there is a perfectly good reason why the OP may have decided against Ballet Blanc.
> 
> For those of us who have been members for a few years, we even discussed this here:
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...0blanc&st=0[/B]


Well Marj, I very intentionally brought it out in the open in a manner that allows everyone to come to their own conclusions based upon public record. I didn't want to subject Joe to litigation nor did I want to interject my own opinion.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I guess you can never be too careful or trust what you see on a website. Her site looks so legitimate and it's Divine this and that all over the place. She even thanks the Stansbury's for being her mentors. 
I don't know anything about the case except what I read in the links, but wouldn't Divine do everything they could to get that mention off of Ballet Blanc's website considering. For all I know they tried and couldn't get it done for some reason.

I'm just flabbergasted about this.

Linda


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Mar 15 2009, 07:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745845


> I guess you can never be too careful or trust what you see on a website. Her site looks so legitimate and it's Divine this and that all over the place. She even thanks the Stansbury's for being her mentors.
> I don't know anything about the case except what I read in the links, but wouldn't Divine do everything they could to get that mention off of Ballet Blanc's website considering. For all I know they tried and couldn't get it done for some reason.
> 
> I'm just flabbergasted about this.
> ...


If you look at the references to Divine on the website, they are all well before the charges were filed.

I don't think the website has been updated in years. If you look on the champion page, all the dogs listed as currently showing and as rising stars are from at least five years ago.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Mar 15 2009, 06:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745829


> QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Mar 15 2009, 07:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745822





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Mar 15 2009, 03:33 PM)
> 
> Ballet Blanc is a very reputable breeder, but I don't have any personal experinces with them. I'm sure somebody else on this forum could help you out with that
> 
> ...


I am so glad you brought that out in the open. This thread and the other thread have gotten way out of hand when there is a perfectly good reason why the OP may have decided against Ballet Blanc.

For those of us who have been members for a few years, we even discussed this here:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...0blanc&st=0
[/B][/QUOTE]


My question wasn't intended to get anyone riled up! It was an honest question, I never saw the thread you're referring to, Marj.

Very interesting to say the least, thanks for posting the link.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Mar 15 2009, 07:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745829


> QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Mar 15 2009, 07:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745822





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Mar 15 2009, 03:33 PM)
> 
> Ballet Blanc is a very reputable breeder, but I don't have any personal experinces with them. I'm sure somebody else on this forum could help you out with that
> 
> ...


I am so glad you brought that out in the open. This thread and the other thread have gotten way out of hand when there is a perfectly good reason why the OP may have decided against Ballet Blanc.

For those of us who have been members for a few years, we even discussed this here:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...0blanc&st=0
[/B][/QUOTE]

Glad you posted that because I recalled "Ballet Blanc" was crossed off my list (for a very good reason) when I was searching for a Maltese a couple of yrs ago.....but couldn't remember the details. Frankly I'm surprised they're still in business/have a running website!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Mar 15 2009, 07:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745887


> QUOTE (Sophie @ Mar 15 2009, 07:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745845





> I guess you can never be too careful or trust what you see on a website. Her site looks so legitimate and it's Divine this and that all over the place. She even thanks the Stansbury's for being her mentors.
> I don't know anything about the case except what I read in the links, but wouldn't Divine do everything they could to get that mention off of Ballet Blanc's website considering. For all I know they tried and couldn't get it done for some reason.
> 
> I'm just flabbergasted about this.
> ...


If you look at the references to Divine on the website, they are all well before the charges were filed.

I don't think the website has been updated in years. If you look on the champion page, all the dogs listed as currently showing and as rising stars are from at least five years ago.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks, Marj. I would still be concerned that someone not very knowledgeable - like me - would see that now and think that Divine was currently their mentor and endorsing Ballet Blanc. I know that was my first impression when I pulled up their website. If I was seriously looking and came across her site I would have done a lot more research and hopefully found those articles, but just at a casual glance it fooled me. That's why I'm so glad I have SM and its members to educate me and keep me informed. 

Linda


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (Casa Verde Maltese @ Mar 15 2009, 03:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745762


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Mar 15 2009, 02:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745759





> Wow!! We sure do get alot of newbies sign up, from your area, looking for a Maltese Breeder.
> 
> There are many routes to take, I would certainly check them all out.
> 
> ...



I think "pinning" a thread listing breeders by State would be good. Maybe we could put one together from that list of where we got our babies from.. or something like that?
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think that's a great idea. Not that it's hard to get the members here to talk about breeder, LOL. I've gotten some excellent info from searching the forum and PMing different members. Thanks to everyone who educated me on the great breeders in TX!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I just wanted to point out that there are two sides to every story and sometimes accusations aren't always just. I don't think any of us know the whole story regarding this breeder but she is a nice lady. I just wanted to put that out there!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

My Chloe is from Ballet Blanc and my girlfriend also has one of Linda's puppies. I could not be happier with Chloe. When I first got her she was just about pee pad trained, excellent to groom, could walk on a lead and I was totally amazed at how well she had already been trained and socialized. When I was considering buying from Ballet Blanc I called the Vet. listed on her web site for references and I got excellent feed back from them. Because Chloe was so tiny my own Vet refused to take out her baby teeth when she was spayed. She was afraid of breaking her jaw. I told Linda Nelson about it and she gave me the name of a specialist, Dr Richard McFarland in Norwalk Ct. to take Chloe to. It was a 3 hour drive but we took her and he too had nothing but raves to say about Linda and her dogs. 

Linda has been to my home on several different occasions and always had puppies with her that were healthy and totally spotless, and quite gorgeous I might add.

When the news 1st broke about the abuse allegations I called Linda to find out what was going on. She assured me that she was totally innocent of all charges and that she believed this was some kind of a political agenda.

It took a lot of strength, courage and finances to fight the charges brought against her but she did it to the end because she knew she was innocent. All charges were dropped against her and an investigation was brought against the deputy involved in the case. 

I honestly believe this woman has suffered enough because of this without any justification. 

If anyone talks to Linda you can tell that she truly loves animals. She is very knowledgeable about the Maltese breed. Sometimes when I am talking to her I feel like I am talking to a Vet.

I truly believe that she will rise above this. 

Lynda


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Lynda @ Mar 16 2009, 09:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746225


> My Chloe is from Ballet Blanc and my girlfriend also has one of Linda's puppies. I could not be happier with Chloe. When I first got her she was just about pee pad trained, excellent to groom, could walk on a lead and I was totally amazed at how well she had already been trained and socialized. When I was considering buying from Ballet Blanc I called the Vet. listed on her web site for references and I got excellent feed back from them. Because Chloe was so tiny my own Vet refused to take out her baby teeth when she was spayed. She was afraid of breaking her jaw. I told Linda Nelson about it and she gave me the name of a specialist, Dr Richard McFarland in Norwalk Ct. to take Chloe to. It was a 3 hour drive but we took her and he too had nothing but raves to say about Linda and her dogs.
> 
> Linda has been to my home on several different occasions and always had puppies with her that were healthy and totally spotless, and quite gorgeous I might add.
> 
> ...


Thank you Lynda for saying what I really wanted to say but didnt' know enough to say!!!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Mar 16 2009, 10:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746202


> I just wanted to point out that there are two sides to every story and sometimes accusations aren't always just. I don't think any of us know the whole story regarding this breeder but she is a nice lady. I just wanted to put that out there![/B]



Very true. This is one more example of why the breeder forum shouldn't exist.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

This article was just written last month. Apparently the charges were dropped because the search of Ms. Nelson's home was determined to be illegal, not due to lack of evidence supporting the charges.

http://www.lohud.com/article/2008902040363

What a mess for everyone involved. Since the case was dismissed on procedural error, the allegations against Ms. Nelson will always be out there. Apparently no charges have ever been brought against the deputy involved, either, so those allegations remain out there, too. Both parties have suffered irreparable damage to their reputations.


----------



## suzanne (Nov 23, 2004)

thanks for your post, lynda. it sheds some light about what increasingly appears to be a personal vendetta against Ballet Blanc.

any detective novel writers in here? book title suggestion: "the nasty behind the beautiful"


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm new to the forum. Planning to become a spoiled Maltese owner soon. I too know someone who got her Maltese from Ballet Blanc and it is THE cutest, sweetest, smartest, most beautiful dog I've ever met. My friend had a totally positive experience with Linda and indeed when i realized I want a Maltese in my life full time, I wanted to go to the same breeder because I was so blown away by this dog. Around Christmas, Linda was in NYC with a gaggle of beautiful, clean, healthy 14 week old pups who were amazingly trained and happy. She was very loving with them and they showered affection on her and my husband and I. I had health problems and traveling so I've put off getting a pup until June. I wouldn't be surprised if it was a small town political vendetta especially after seeing that Feb newspaper article. Those are just my thoughts on this.
Thanks for this great forum. I've learned soooo much. What a terrific support group.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Mar 18 2009, 07:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747889


> I'm new to the forum. Planning to become a spoiled Maltese owner soon. I too know someone who got her Maltese from Ballet Blanc and it is THE cutest, sweetest, smartest, most beautiful dog I've ever met. My friend had a totally positive experience with Linda and indeed when i realized I want a Maltese in my life full time, I wanted to go to the same breeder because I was so blown away by this dog. Around Christmas, Linda was in NYC with a gaggle of beautiful, clean, healthy 14 week old pups who were amazingly trained and happy. She was very loving with them and they showered affection on her and my husband and I. I had health problems and traveling so I've put off getting a pup until June. I wouldn't be surprised if it was a small town political vendetta especially after seeing that Feb newspaper article. Those are just my thoughts on this.
> Thanks for this great forum. I've learned soooo much. What a terrific support group. [/B]


Thank you for sharing that with this forum.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE (Lynda @ Mar 19 2009, 08:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748159


> QUOTE (Snowbody @ Mar 18 2009, 07:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747889





> I'm new to the forum. Planning to become a spoiled Maltese owner soon. I too know someone who got her Maltese from Ballet Blanc and it is THE cutest, sweetest, smartest, most beautiful dog I've ever met. My friend had a totally positive experience with Linda and indeed when i realized I want a Maltese in my life full time, I wanted to go to the same breeder because I was so blown away by this dog. Around Christmas, Linda was in NYC with a gaggle of beautiful, clean, healthy 14 week old pups who were amazingly trained and happy. She was very loving with them and they showered affection on her and my husband and I. I had health problems and traveling so I've put off getting a pup until June. I wouldn't be surprised if it was a small town political vendetta especially after seeing that Feb newspaper article. Those are just my thoughts on this.
> Thanks for this great forum. I've learned soooo much. What a terrific support group. [/B]


Thank you for sharing that with this forum.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, thank you both for sharing your stories! What a sad story indeed for this poor woman.....


----------

